# New ramps



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Needed a ramp for my trailer since It did t have one. I found one for $50, cheaper than I could have built one. 

It was exactly the right size but of course the hinges didnt line up. 

I was going to have to cut the trailer side hinge off (3 hinges welded both sides) and line them up then re weld and re paint. As well as re work the tabs to pin it upright while in tow. 

I didn't really feel like doing all that so I went back to my original plan of ramps. I cut the gate down (just cut both ends off) & was left with perfect ramps. And I'm going To use the left over expanded metal to patch the messed up expanded metal on the trailer. Pictures below.



















Probably will end up going back and welding a support down or across the middle to help keep the expanded metal from dipping and pulling apart.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice but where pics at?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Took a second to upload. Working off the iPad


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

I like ramps better anyway. Those gates clank around and act like a parachute. Even with my little aluminum trailer I just use the gate as a ramp and then throw it in the back of the truck. Nice job!!


----------



## nickbdavis21 (May 24, 2010)

Looks good!


----------

